# Freie Energie 24 ?



## Sakaze (1. August 2012)

Meine Frage an das Buffedteam wäre wie folgt ! Sind eure Finazen so schlecht das ihr eure HP
solchen Leute zur verfügung stellt die Seiten wie Frei Energie und Magnte Motor 24 ins Net stellen ?

Oder ist es es einfach nur Pecunia non olet ?


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

buffed ist nicht fur die geschaltete Werbung verantwortlich


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Auf YouTube kommt auch Scientologywerbung also von dem her...


----------



## spectrumizer (1. August 2012)

Damit dürfte die Frage des TE beantwortet sein.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

Ich seh überhaupt keine Werbung auf buffed.... außer für games manchmal.
Wie wärs mitm Adblocker @TE ?


----------

